# fluency site



## yannalan

I found this intersting site :
http://www.fluency.nl/
where you can hear seven different people pronouncing Dutch.
I have a question :
Can you tell, by llistenig to them, from where they come ?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi

I don't think so yannalan, they all speak ABN.


----------



## HKK

This is Dutch as spoken on Dutch (Netherlands) television. So no, you can't really tell because it's supposed to sound standard.

As a side note, I tried a few words like 'zeventig', which some Dutch people will pronounce as 'zeuventig', but none of the of the voices do. Also, most of them pronounce 'politie' as 'polietsie' but Miriam said it as 'poliesie' which I believe is not frequent in the Netherlands.


----------



## Timidinho

I think Arthur and Marco sound "Rotterdams" (or at least "Hollands").


----------



## yannalan

Dank U wel !
Seems ther are big differences , I saw the film"de helaasheid der dingen" and on a forum there was somebody claiming one of the heroes spoke with a Gent accent instead of an Aalst accent....
Some people have very good ears... Only 32j km between both cities...


----------



## Joannes

True 'hardcore' dialects (which are fading) are spoken within a radius of only about 5 km, the logic behind it that would be the distance people would do on a regular basis without modern means of transport.


----------



## Lawrencelot

If you try a sentence with lots of words that end with an 'r', you can hear some of the different r's in Dutch. For example, Fiona has a clear accent from Zuid-Holland (English 'r' if the word ends with 'r'), but you can never guess the city because she does not talk with a dialect.

Example: "Schaar. Haar haar is rood. Twee keer drie is geen vier."

As a sidenote: in Noord-Brabant, an 'r' at the end of a syllable is pronounced somewhat like a Dutch 'g', In the area north of Rotterdam the 'r' at the end of a syllable is like an English 'r' (listen to Fiona), in Limburg the 'r' is a bit like in German, and there are many more variations


----------



## Sauv

@Lawrencelot: I think that area is much bigger. In most urban area's people say the English 'r' at the end of a word.


----------

